
How to explain Blockchains to normies - hazirafel
https://medium.com/efficient-frontier/three-reasons-blockchain-is-so-confusing-b0a5d3c33800
======
wizzerking
Off topic a little. How about we go with the Star Trek Reference Herbert's
instead of the understandable Normies ????

